# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  máy in 3d 16 màu

## xzaiqi

máy in 16 màu từ 3 cuộn nhựa màu cơ bản, máy pha trộn theo tỷ lệ đã lập trình.
chưa biết ứng dụng vào ngành nào hay, có ông khách đặt làm để in maps 3d .

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, cuong, Gamo, khoa.address, maxx.side, Nam CNC, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## maxx.side

cũng đang quang tâm, mà trình chưa tới

----------


## anhcos

Máy này mua nguyên con hả bác, giá bao nhiêu vậy?
Mà vật liệu in có kén lắm không, mình cũng cần 1 con để in map 3d như thế.

----------


## katerman

em thấy vỏ máy Untimaker, step thì 2 pha của indo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zbrush

Bác chủ quá đẳng cấp,tự dựng máy kinh doanh luôn

----------


## Design Autodesk

máy này bán bao nhiêu vậy bạn

----------

